
Ask HN: What's your recommendation for the most awesome multi-site generator? - woogiewonka
I am looking for something that can:
1. Create a website and deploy it with a click of a button. (automatically styled or generates new styles with predefined themes.)
2. Does not have to be wordpress, but okay with WordPress
3. Content can be added via a feed. For example, if I have 10 sites, I write 5 posts, I want to be able to assign them to a specific site with a checkbox and click publish. Eliminate manual logging in &#x2F; publishing stuff site by site. 
4. Can manage all ad &#x2F; paid placement spots and affiliate text areas in one area. So, basically an option to put the same ad content across all sites, or choose individually what goes where.<p>I google&#x27;d around a bit but did not see anything that meets all of this criteria (unless I overlooked it).<p>Much appreciated!!
======
cimmanom
Probably Wordpress MU with some plugins.

Alternatively, you might be able to build something out in Drupal.

